# making use of empty space bags



## reXfeReL (Mar 27, 2007)

aight.... i'm suprised i haven't figured this out a year or two ago, but a box of wine can be used for more than just a good time. Surely other folk have this in their bag of tricks, but for those of you who don't, the empty space bag makes a wonderful pillow. Blow up, then release air out of the valve fitting your comfort level! Squeeze empty and it packs down to 2X3 in. with just about an ounce in weight. It's been weeks now and i can still smell sunset blush, yummmmm


----------



## danny boil (Mar 27, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

yea man i love space pillows, they're the best.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 27, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

yep, I sewed a pocket into the head of my sleeping bag that is just franzia size. leave it in there, blow it up when you roll out for the night. sooo much better than a pair of bluejeans.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 27, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

yep, I sewed a pocket into the head of my sleeping bag that is just franzia size. leave it in there, blow it up when you roll out for the night. sooo much better than a pair of bluejeans.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 28, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

alrighit, alright, pocket-pouch....nice! good-lookin' out. i've just been using my t-shirt (to reduce the noise) but kangaroo style-lee sounds way cool.


----------



## Poking Victim (Apr 9, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

mmm, we had two spacebags last night


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 9, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

I'd rather drink the whole bag and pass out anywhere, using virtually any object as a pillow.


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

Ya know they're tryin' to put fancy yuppie wine in boxes now? I say... Fuck That Noise Dawg!!!


----------



## danvan (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

do you people in the states call cask wine goon or is that just an aust thing?

i used one for a pillow the other night its pretty great apart from being loud but that didnt bother me i was just concerned for the other people around where i sleept


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

Cask wine? like in oak casks?


----------



## danvan (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

like in cardbord casks lol

like in a box

mabey we only say that here too?

you crazy kids!


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

apparently so, but hey, I learned sumfink new!!!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

dan- haven't heard it called goon, but I do know a kid who called the boxes casks. it took us forever to figure out what he meant. we thought he was gonna come back rollin a wooden barrel of wine:woohoo: he came back with a sunset blush box, and was all like, " dis is a cask you fooken waynkors." Irish kid who lives in london = really funny, and a twacked out Sid Vicious accent.

I guess that whole thing was off topic...


----------



## danvan (Apr 11, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

ha ha thats cool as

yeah everyone here calls it goon 
and its the most cost efficient alcohol you can buy 

is it the same way there or is something else cheaper?


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 11, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

We will occasionally space bag it, but generally it's PBR or a bum jug of carlo rossi... That might just be us tho?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 11, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

it's about the cheapest, but that can depend on where you are here. if your in the ghetto part of town, cheapest is a 40 of beer. or maybe a fifth of cheap gin... but that shit tastes like lighterfluid with juniper berries in it. 

I always prefer homebrewed. but I def. hear ya on the PBR, mary.


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 11, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

hmmm.. I love Gin, why is every body always hatin' on the gin????


----------



## TBone (Apr 12, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

*Code Name Mary wrote:*


> hmmm.. I love Gin, why is every body always hatin' on the gin????


 I'm with ya on the gin.

I love me some Wild Irish Rose and Thunder Turd. Cooks beer and Falls City are also some of my cheap ass favorites. Can't forget the King Cobra though.:silly:


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 12, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

Space bags are usually $4.65 in certain parts of the So-cal area. If that aint cheap i must be a rich man!


----------



## reXfeReL (Apr 12, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

nah, thats cheap. payin' round $12-$14 in philly


----------



## Oaksey (Jun 7, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

glad to see that other people recognize the awesomeness of spacebag!!!  I never thought to use it as a pillow, however, what a brilliant idea! I'll have to pass it on to my friends here, usually they dont finish their spacebags in one night, but maybe they will now! haha!


----------



## finn (Jun 7, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

You can make a diy life preserver with 3 empty spacebags, some fabric, and shopping cart seatbelts!


----------



## Oaksey (Jun 7, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

that's pretty awesome! i wouldn've thought of that. I really hope people will learn to swim just in case, though.


----------



## danvan (Jun 7, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

thats pretty expensive 

we usually pay around $10 Australian 

but there are 7 $ ones too


----------



## finn (Jun 8, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

People should know how to swim, but if you're drunk on a homemade boat, well... it can't hurt.


----------



## Oaksey (Jun 10, 2007)

*bag o\' wine*

haha true...


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

*Space Bag Raft*

It really does work, and it beats an inter-tube any day. Not to mention it's bad ass.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought a half full space bag was a lot better then an empty one but then ur wake up is warm


----------



## Monkeywrench (Feb 26, 2011)

I used an empty Franzia bag when I went all over New England, until I got hemmed up in Wuster, MA. Cops went through my shit, saw it, assumed I'd been chugging the thing all day and took it from me. Wrap that fucker in your hoodie and you're straight. Just be sure to be first to call dibs on the bag when you're done!


----------



## L.C. (Feb 26, 2011)

the original inventor called it a cask in a box. you can empty the bag into a water jug,refill the bag glue the box shut and exchange it for a 2nd. also it works for water in a pinch when your water jug busts.


----------

